# Some of my recent stuff



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Just coming to the end of my 365 (20 days to go) so some recent shots:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Good stuff G.


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Looking good mate :thumb: Will be putting a call into you soon

Regards Nick


----------



## nicmcs (Jan 1, 2011)

like the pic's, yopu got skills with a camera.


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Cheers lads, more to come soon!


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

breakfast! nom nom!

Bret


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Great stuff...:thumb:
Just if the HP bottle was other side of the plate so infocus and not cutting through the plate that would be spot on, love the mundane real world shots.:thumb:
Really takes them to a class image:thumb:


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

what does the 365 mean?


----------



## robz (Apr 18, 2006)

ksm1985 said:


> what does the 365 mean?


*A set of photographs consisting of one photo taken every day for a year, 365 days.*

Very nice collection, but how did you get the bike to stand up?


----------



## twistedframe (Nov 16, 2010)

I love all the pics, but the ones with the license plates is my absolute favorite. Great work!


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

I like this one









Can't see the joins


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

dubnut71, fantastic photos mate :thumb:. 

How did you get that bike to appear unsupported, or was it about to fall? And what camera did you use?


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

LeadFarmer said:


> dubnut71, fantastic photos mate :thumb:.
> 
> How did you get that bike to appear unsupported, or was it about to fall? And what camera did you use?


Its all a trick (as Spitfire has sussed above )

I use a small bamboo cane under the bottom bracket of the bike and then it gets cloned out in PS when I do my post processing.

Its a trick I have used before.....










For these I used a Nikon D700 with a Nikon 85mm F1.4D lens.
HTH:thumb:


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

slrestoration said:


> Looking good mate :thumb: Will be putting a call into you soon
> 
> Regards Nick


Cheers Nick, I am back in the studio tail end of next week with an incredibly exotic vehicle (2011 TX4 from London Taxi's), a girl in a catsuit and a fuel pump! Nice touch of work though, Web and print advertising including billboard repro so I had better make sure its sharp!


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Hmmmmm. . .Tough work mate, but someone's gotta do it Sure it'll be spot on :thumb:


----------



## stormwarning (Mar 22, 2011)

Many great shots, good jobs.


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

slrestoration said:


> Hmmmmm. . .Tough work mate, but someone's gotta do it Sure it'll be spot on :thumb:


It wasn't so hard really........:thumb:


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Great work G, thanks for posting:thumb: 
Just hope part of the deal wasnt wearing a green catsuit yourself:lol:


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

slrestoration said:


> Great work G, thanks for posting:thumb:
> Just hope part of the deal wasnt wearing a green catsuit yourself:lol:


Nope it wasn't but I was there at 9am cutting the stirrups off the legs so it looked right in the pics trying not to hack the models leg off! Client used a company called Grid Girls who made the catsuit and printed the logos all in 3 days! It got to the studio about 10 mins before the shoot along with a van from Germany containing the 2 ZVA hoses and nozzles

At no point in the day did I even contemplate trying it on :thumb:


----------

